# Trunk and aftermarket spoiler



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

I have had an aftermarket spoiler on my 04 Maxima since practically after I purchased it. Well, when ever I popped the trunk it would still pop up fine. Well, I was rear-ended by a 19 year old girl...on the cell of course...she did $1000 to my bumper. That was in April. The last few months my trunk will barely come up. I can barely get my fingers under it to lift it. So, I replace the trunk lifts/struts. And of course local auto parts store don't carry them because my vehicle is to new (over 3 years old) and had to buy Nissan's again. Any ideas on how to fix this thing so my trunk pops up like it use to?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

take it back to the body shop and yell at them until they fix it properly.


----------

